# Marvell Yukon and Intel Pro/Wireless 2915 ABG

## tjfriese

Hello,

I have a new Toshiba laptop that I would like to install Gentoo on just to try my hand at it. I've got SuSE 9.3 on here currently.

First, the Marvell Yukon. SuSE loads it as a sklin98. I can't find that module on the 2005.0 live cd and Gentoo doesn't recognize it on boot so I can't configure it.

Second the Intel Wireless. It gets recognized. However, I have it set up to use WPA-PSK. How do I set that up properly using net-setup? None of the choices in that script seem to be right for the key I set up for my wireless network.

I think I should be okay once I get my network up, but so far I can't even do that. How do I get Gentoo to recognize the Marvell Yukon? How do I setup eth0 (the wireless chipset)?

Thanks,

Tim

----------

## syg00

 *tjfriese wrote:*   

> I think I should be okay once I get my network up, but so far I can't even do that. How do I get Gentoo to recognize the Marvell Yukon?

 Been in the kernel options forever - since at least 2.6.10    :Twisted Evil: 

Have a look under "Ethernet 1000 Mbit".

----------

## Xaid

tjfriese, the sk98lin module has been deprecated in favor of a newer driver, its called "skge" and I've been using it for a few months here with no problems.

it should be under "Ethernet 1000 mbit" like what sysg00 said.

if you still cant find it, post back and I'll tell you where it is in more details.

----------

## tjfriese

 *Xaid wrote:*   

> tjfriese, the sk98lin module has been deprecated in favor of a newer driver, its called "skge" and I've been using it for a few months here with no problems.
> 
> it should be under "Ethernet 1000 mbit" like what sysg00 said.
> 
> if you still cant find it, post back and I'll tell you where it is in more details.

 

I tried loading that module. It loaded no problem, but nothing showed up under eth1. Any thoughts? Is there a need to recompile the kernel on the livecd?

Thanks,

Tim

----------

## tranquilcool

modprobe sk98lin

then

dhcpd

----------

## tranquilcool

sorry do dhcpcd not dhcpd

----------

## tjfriese

 *tranquilcool wrote:*   

> sorry do dhcpcd not dhcpd

 

The thing is there is no sk98lin module on the 2005.0 livecd (at least the minimal one).

Thanks,

Tim

----------

## Xaid

tjfriese, sorry for the late reply, here's what I think you should try:

once you modprobe skge, check your dmesg output and make sure it picked up your network card (the Marvel Yukon one).

do you use DHCP or do you assign IPs manually to the laptop? if you use DHCP then try checking this link:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#dhcp

after loading the skge driver, what does "ifconfig" show you?

----------

## rawc

tjfriese, I had the same problem with the 'skge' module.  It didn't work for me, and I was a little ticked off that someone decided that the sk98lin module should be deprecated and not included on the 2005.0 cd.  Why?!  Anyhow, take a look at my post in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328718.html

I compiled some sk98lin modules that work with the 2005.0 install cd.  Just email me if you want me to send them to you.

----------

## mlivingstone

I have that combo in my Toshiba Tecra A3 notebook.

Neither of the kernel options work at all for me but I found the programs below still like the options ticked for some reason.

I went to www.syskonnect.com and to their gigabit ethernet server adaptor and downloaded the driver from there. The beta driver works fine.

Download it, use the create patch option and it will work fine. For your 10/100, emerge in the IPW2200 ebuild and follow it's instructions. All works fine for me. Remember to remake your kernel and modules. 

Ask if you need further instructions. I have run both with the ordinary 2.6.11-r8 and hardened kernels and both work ok although I find the hardened kernel still has too many kinks to be worked out.

MarkL

----------

## cfgauss

 *mlivingstone wrote:*   

> I went to www.syskonnect.com and to their gigabit ethernet server adaptor and downloaded the driver from there. The beta driver works fine.Download it, use the create patch option and it will work fine. For your 10/100, emerge in the IPW2200 ebuild and follow it's instructions. All works fine for me. Remember to remake your kernel and modules. 
> 
> 

 

Thanks!

I have an MSI K8N nForce4 board with a Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller which I couldn't get working with the sk98lin or skge modules in the current 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 but the beta module on www.syskonnect.com works like a charm!

----------

## The Sentinel

I also recommend people use the driver mentioned in cfgauss's post above.

I had been trying on and off for over three months to get the onboard NIC on my PVR Shuttle working and had given up before I saw this post!!!

Now I can finally get the Intel card out and my DVB card IN!!!

Thanks cfgauss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## HeXiLeD

check  to see if helps :

Marvel/ Yukon / Marvell 88E8053 Driver network problems : SOLVED

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-370968-highlight-.html?sid=9a459230a451474f82792a53c224a84c

as for the wireless is been worked out here : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377578-highlight-.html?sid=bfb6209987433eaddf6db641cecf1fc0

----------

